# WHERE SHOULD I GO?



## Sarah33 (Sep 1, 2009)

Where should I go on my next vacation?


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

Have you ever been to California or Las Vegas?


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

*KOSOVA*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=42155546


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Here!


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

Beirut, Lebanon! Party Capital of the World! and We have beautiful ancient ruins and sights and a beautiful renovated downtown and beautiful beaches and girls


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Sarah33 said:


> Where should I go on my next vacation?


A little more specific maybe? Where are you from, what are you interested in?


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah33 said:


> Where should I go on my next vacation?


Perhaps you could do some research?


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

Sarah33 said:


> Where should I go on my next vacation?


How about trying a city that's DEAD during winter?

Like....

(To hellospank25, sorry for getting your pic.)


hellospank25 said:


> More downtown photos


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

^ last winter i went to denver colorado it was -28 there.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

Is this some sort of spam?

In any case, where you decide to go on vacation is usually dependent on where you live and time constraints. Someone who can only go somewhere for a week is not going to want to spend 20+ hours in flight to get to their destination.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Go to the moon.

Seriously though, how does the OP expect us to choose a place if we don't even have any hints at interests?


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

JOGJA....lovely city to visit....


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

INDONESIA....
the largest archipelago in the world...
the very beautyful island of the land...
the piece of the heaven....
the land of the rain forest...
the land of the dance...
the land of the culture....

The LOvely Indonesia...


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

Pls check this forum..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=944478


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

Pls check this forum..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=944478


----------



## Spainiswonderful (Jul 15, 2009)

OK, Sarah, just keep driven straight ahead and have fun! :bash:


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

SHe's a troll and is spamming (look at her sig and joining date and a moronic question). Seriously people!!!

Mods, ban her and lock this thread.


----------

